# how do you sex adult locust



## kev-gic (Jul 6, 2008)

may start breeding locust so first question is,how do you sex them?


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

after being adults for about 3 weeks the males go bright greeny yellow and the females go a browny colour.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

How to tell the difference between a male and female locust - DAFF

his is a link how to sex them


----------



## kev-gic (Jul 6, 2008)

nice one mate,cheers.


----------

